# new PP HTS



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Received my new Hathcock Target Sniper in the mail Friday afternoon. It came banded with TBG and ammo ready to shoot. Even had a how-to dvd. So being the patient person that I am (not), that night I lit up my catch box in the back yard with a flood light and started shooting. What a handful. It shoots great. (Wish the Indian was as good as the bow) Any old soldiers will remember M1, M14, 45auto, pineapple, Kabar, .... every weapon had mass to it. So this feels a little more comfortable to me. More mass without the extra weight. Since Friday night, I have shot hundreds if not thousands of rounds with it. Taking a little break now, pouch hand is aching a little. Don't know what the pouch is made from, but it reminds me of the old boot tongue pouches. Cans, plastic golf balls, bottle caps, clothes pins and paper plates are dying valiantly. The non slip texture, distinct finger grooving, ballistic fiber reinforced resins with internal steel reinforcement, multiple banding options and just plain fits right in the hand, all contribute to excellent shot patterns. I removed, cut to length, and reinstalled the bands easily. Consistent shot groups, now if I can just put the shot groups in the same place on demand (lol)

I also ordered the carry bag. A very nice spacious two pocket belt bag. Holds fifty rounds and the HTS in separate compartments with room to spare. I might have to order a second bag for other uses.(It's that good)

Overall, a great experience. Daranda Hays was great to deal with, Bill Hays makes a great product at a reasonable price, quick production and shipping(even with the MWST in the middle) .

One problem, I can't leave it alone. Well, got to go, the grass needs cutting. Oh, darn, looks like it might rain. Wonder if I can cut a card today, hmmmmm

Ernie


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Congratulations man. I´m still waiting on mine but it will probebly be here some day this week, can´t wait


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet dude! Your making me jealous now . I might have to buy one or better yet make a similar one I wish the design was public .


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wore out the band set that came on it today. It lasted four days of intense shooting. I would estimate well over 1000 shots of 3/8 steel and a few 1/2 inch steel. (Can you tell that I like it) The 1 inch TBG was a little light on the !/2 steel shots for 10 meter range. So, I put on a set of .040 latex straight cut 1" x 8.5". Deadly accurate with 1/2" steel at 10 meter range. But that' turns into work, not fun, real quick. Twenty rounds was time for a break. I like to shoot at least a couple hundred in a set. I'll have to chrony it but I think it will work for hunting. Tomorrow I will put a set of 1" TBG on and try it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review... have fun Man!


----------

